# 94' Sentra Car Audio



## Innominate (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm trying to install a system in my car myself. So far it has been ok I guess, kind of a headache. Anyway I've run into a problem. Both right speakers don't work. It is very unlikly that it has something to do with the head unit and the wires connected because of the way it is set up. I tried looking under the passenger side dash and I see wires but I'm not sure where they go. Any ideas?


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

Innominate said:


> I'm trying to install a system in my car myself. So far it has been ok I guess, kind of a headache. Anyway I've run into a problem. Both right speakers don't work. It is very unlikly that it has something to do with the head unit and the wires connected because of the way it is set up. I tried looking under the passenger side dash and I see wires but I'm not sure where they go. Any ideas?


First off....why are you using the factor speaker wires??
If you want a "SYSTEM" the you can unplug all the wires and tape them up. Then go to wally world and grab the biggest speaker wire you see.
Back to the crib to run the wires. Not that hard.

I should have said this first, but have you checked to see if the deck is just setup to play just the left side? As you should know that you have a setting to change right to left and front to back.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

well, if it worked before the head unit went in, and the speakers, then it's something you did to it, check all wires, and check the grounds, also, check the polarity to the speakers.


----------



## Innominate (Feb 23, 2005)

"First off....why are you using the factor speaker wires??
If you want a "SYSTEM" the you can unplug all the wires and tape them up. Then go to wally world and grab the biggest speaker wire you see.
Back to the crib to run the wires. Not that hard."

I have no idea what you mean. I bought a harness for my car to my unit, stripped the wires, and re connected them. The only other wires are the one that are going to be going from the sub to the amp to the unit and battery.

"I should have said this first, but have you checked to see if the deck is just setup to play just the left side? As you should know that you have a setting to change right to left and front to back."

The unit has balance settings, and currently they are in the middle. If I put it to play right speakers only, no sound comes out. 

"well, if it worked before the head unit went in, and the speakers, then it's something you did to it, check all wires, and check the grounds, also, check the polarity to the speakers."

That's the thing, I have no idea if it worked before or not.When we got the car our mecanic told us that for some reason the radio was connected directly to the battery, so that if we left the fuse in even with the car off it was going to drain the battery. We havn't had the audio fuse in there since until I hooked up this headunit, and no, it doesn't drain the battery. I don't know wtf he was talking about. Anyway, Sentra's ground is in the antenna cable, and the other black wire I cut and connected to the chassis for good measure. As for checking the polarity.. Could you explain that to me?


----------



## chris1379 (Dec 4, 2005)

Does it have a power antenna? That could drain the battery. It could also be a malfunction of the clock unit inside the radio. Anyway, if the old radio worked, try connecting it back. If the right speakers still don't work, you'll have to pull the speakers. I'd say at this point, the speakers are toast anyway, just from age. The Lightning Audio speakers at Wal-Mart are good for the money. If you put in new speakers, run new wires as the other poster stated. That way you won't have to cut factory wires and you'll have better quality wire. Oh, something else to try is connecting a battery between the right speaker wires. You just need to touch the wires to the battery for a moment. A scratching sound tells you they're working.

Chris



Innominate said:


> I'm trying to install a system in my car myself. So far it has been ok I guess, kind of a headache. Anyway I've run into a problem. Both right speakers don't work. It is very unlikly that it has something to do with the head unit and the wires connected because of the way it is set up. I tried looking under the passenger side dash and I see wires but I'm not sure where they go. Any ideas?


----------



## Innominate (Feb 23, 2005)

chris1379 said:


> Does it have a power antenna? That could drain the battery. It could also be a malfunction of the clock unit inside the radio. Anyway, if the old radio worked, try connecting it back. If the right speakers still don't work, you'll have to pull the speakers. I'd say at this point, the speakers are toast anyway, just from age. The Lightning Audio speakers at Wal-Mart are good for the money. If you put in new speakers, run new wires as the other poster stated. That way you won't have to cut factory wires and you'll have better quality wire. Oh, something else to try is connecting a battery between the right speaker wires. You just need to touch the wires to the battery for a moment. A scratching sound tells you they're working.
> 
> Chris


No power antenna. I can't connect the old radio as I have no wires for it anymore. I think the reason the right speakers are not working is because of a loose wire on the right side of the car going to the unit, I just don't know where to look. As for replacing the speakers, I have no problem doing that, but I don't even know how to get to the door speakers. I unscrewed all visible screws in the door and the panel still won't budge. What's the difference between factory wires and store bought ones? Sorry for all the questions, I'm new at this.


----------



## TheMadCheshire (Dec 30, 2004)

On your note about the door removal, make sure you remove the screws that are under the handle. If the original trim is still there, there will be two covers over the two screws. if those are removed, you might try pulling out and then up, cause the trims gotta get over the open latch(where the lock is). As for your speaker problem, it sounds to me like the right speakers may just not be connected. Possibly somewhere between the headunit and the speaker the wires are open. If you have an ohmmeter you might try connecting one lead to the (+) signal wire and the other to the (-) signal wire and see if there is any resistance. Should be about 4 ohms. if it is "OL" or "infinity" then the line is open somewhere. In that case you might as well run your own wires to the door because tracking that open is more work than its worth, espcially since the stock wires suck anyways.


----------

